# applying for EOI with about-to-expire IELTS result



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello forum,

I need a little help for my below mentioned problem. I would appreciate your assistance and valuable time.

I appeared in IELTS exam on 19 May 2011 with at least 6.5 in each section. I could not apply for EOI at that time. My IELTS result will expire on 19th May 2013.

I am planning to apply for EOI on 15 March 2013 with same almost 2 year old IELTS result. Do you think my IELTS will still be considered valid for EOI ? even if its due expiration in just a month ?

I would hate to go through the exam 


Thank you.


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

waseem_expat said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> I need a little help for my below mentioned problem. I would appreciate your assistance and valuable time.
> 
> ...


Hi waseem_expat,

your IELTS scores for the purpose of the Australia visa are valid for 3 years. Please see booklet 6 (pg 20) - providing you a link here
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

indijane said:


> Hi waseem_expat,
> 
> your IELTS scores for the purpose of the Australia visa are valid for 3 years.


thank you very much indijane  you saved me from a lot of preparation.

If I reappear in IELTS and this time get a even lower score than the previous 6.5 each. lets say this time I get 5.5 in each band.

In such a case, will it be allowed to apply for EOI with older IELTS result instead of the newer low score ?

thanks,


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

waseem_expat said:


> thank you very much indijane  you saved me from a lot of preparation.
> 
> If I reappear in IELTS and this time get a even lower score than the previous 6.5 each. lets say this time I get 5.5 in each band.
> 
> ...


Hi waseem_expat,

Glad to be of help 

My understanding is that if you take another IELTS test then you're current results will be the only valid scores. The reason is that each Test Result Form that you receive after you're exam has a unique (15-18 digit) number which becomes your identification number when DIAC tries to check back with IELTS on the validity of your score. See this link http://www.ielts.org/PDF/IELTS_TRF_Brochure_2012.pdf which basically is a document for organisations that register with IELTS to validate candidates IELTS scores (see pg 3 onwards).

My advise is if you are going to take the test again then make sure you go very well prepared--enough to get a higher score than the previous one. There is sufficient info on this site itself where expats have shared very detailed instructions on IELTS preps. On the other hand, if your current scores are enough to help you lodge the EOI and get the invitation, then stick with the current scores.


----------

